# Creative RM-1800 Remote Questions



## Forte (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello,

I recently purchased and installed a Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Edition (with 5 1/4 inch drive bay I/O console and Creative RM-1800 Remote control).

I have a couple of issues with my remote control that I was wondering if anyone else has... (I'm using the latest driver version 2.15.0006) I'm using a set of analog speakers on Line Out 1 port, When I use the RM-1800 to adjust the system volume, it only controls the left speaker channel and none of the others... I ticked the box that said 'move all sliders together' in the properties window, but it doesn't seem to work. Does anyone know a fix or workaround for this?

Also, are there any plugins or apps that would let me use the remote to control the functions of WMP 11? As this would be very useful - 

Thanks in advance! :smile:


----------



## Freespirit (May 2, 2008)

I am having the same problem.I have X-Fi for 2 years now and from the moment I went to the latest drivers I've noticed the same as above.
So it is a driver issue.Can someone give us some solution on this?


----------



## chill1221 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the same problem, has anyone figured out a solution. The 2.18.0004 driver didn't fix it.


----------



## Antineutrino (Aug 20, 2008)

Exactly the same problem...
I noticed also that the 4 slides on the remote control that activate the CRYSTALIZER,CMSS-3D, EAX and 3D MIDI don't do anything...


----------



## chill1221 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got this response from creative after emailing their tech support, I haven't tried it yet so I don't know if it'll work, but here's what they said:

Thank you for reaching us at Creative Technical Support; we appreciate
the opportunity to assist you.

I understand, after installing the new drivers for your X-Fi Fatal1ty
sound card, the remote is no longer working with the left speaker. I
apologize for the inconvenience caused from this experience. Please
allow me to assist you further in resolving the issue.

Please follow the steps to uninstall and reinstall the sound card on
your system by following the instructions in the following knowledge
base article.
Title: Uninstalling Sound Blaster Drivers and Applications
URL: http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=1712

If you wish, you can contact us at the phone numbers below. Please note
that Creative telephone support is only free for the first 60 days of
ownership to help you get started with your product. At any time after
the first 60 days, you may contact our telephone support to purchase a
Creative Tutor session from one of our expert technical advisors. A
30-minute Creative Tutor session is available any time during regular
operating hours for $12.99.
Tel 405-742-6622
405-742-6655
Operating Hours (Central Time), 9AM-6PM, Monday-Friday, Closed Public
Holidays

Again, I am sorry for the complications that you have experienced. Thank
you again for contacting us. We hope to serve you better in future. If
you still require assistance, please reply to this email with any
previous correspondence to ensure the quickest and most accurate
service.

Best Regards ,

John
Technical Support
Creative Labs Americas


----------



## Antineutrino (Aug 20, 2008)

chill1221 said:


> I got this response from creative after emailing their tech support, I haven't tried it yet so I don't know if it'll work, but here's what they said:
> 
> Thank you for reaching us at Creative Technical Support; we appreciate
> the opportunity to assist you.
> ...


Well.. Does it mean that we have to uninstall our X-Fi to resolve that issue?


----------



## chill1221 (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe so, a lot of work to fix something that should be a simple fix huh :sigh:


----------



## abyss696 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey! Thanks alot! It worked perfectly for me and now I can use the remote again, but I have a little problem with this method and it's that the remote controller doesn't start with windows so, in order to use the remote, I have to activate the remote control in the Entertainment Center Configuration dialogue box every time I start windows. I have already checked "activate remote when windows start" but when I start the operative system the "activate remote" option is always unchecked, having to do it manually every restart.
It's not a big problem but a little annoying.


----------



## rithm_man (Jan 6, 2009)

The patch link doesn't seem to be working. Has it been removed? Does anyone have a copy available for others to download? I miss my remote


----------



## adi_kcd (Jan 17, 2009)

Mate, I have the some problem..
The patch is nowhere to be found on rapidshare..
please someone upload it again..
forever grateful.


----------



## rithm_man (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks heaps! Worked like a charm.

ray:


----------



## corbalt (Jan 26, 2009)

I am trying to follow the instructions for using the patch to install the entertainment center, but am having problems. Here is my procedure:

1. I download the Creative Entertainment Center 3.40.21 into a folder with nothing else in it.
2. I do not use winrar because the file is not an archive, it is an executable and I don't have the option to unpack it.
3. I download the patch from the link above.
4. I run the patch (which has a bunch of ? as characters in the gui) on the folder where I have the 3.40.21 executable.
5. Some new files appear in the folder after I have run the patch.
6. I try running the 3.40.21 install file, and it fails telling me i need Vista.

Please Help!!


----------



## shalom24 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, Mate 
Try this, I was able to do this successfully about 20 minutes ago (and I only used the items listed in this thread).

Extract the files in the .exe (the Creative Enterteanment Center) to a new folder (I did this by right clicking, and 'extract files here' (using winrar)).

Run the patch program, have it extract to the new folder with the extracted .exe files.

Then run the setup.exe in that new folder. And then whala, it finally worked!

But, please tell me if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## corbalt (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you Shalom24, installation successful!

On another note, I can't seem to get the entertainment center to play .avi files...is this a common problem? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## shalom24 (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad to here you got it work for you! corbalt!
Yeah, I wasn't able to play .avi files as well. I bet it only can play files recognized/played by windows media player... aurge... I'm definitely not a fan.

I actually have a question for; do you have to turn on the remote control profile every time you turn on your pc?

But, whatever the case, it's good to here that you got it to work!


----------



## corbalt (Jan 26, 2009)

The remote control profile is automatically enabled every time I turn on the computer...it seems like it works for some and not for others. 

Thanks for the help again!


----------



## the.gamer989 (Mar 22, 2009)

it only gets to 45 % complete dont know what is wrong. any ideas???


----------



## D34thT011 (May 4, 2009)

Is anyone having Issues running this on XP 64? i cant get the Remote to work either... and as far as i can tell, the Entertainment with patch doesnt work...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

please read the forum rules



CLOSE THIS THREAD PLEASE.


----------

